# Phương pháp phẫu thuật điều trị bệnh tiểu són



## dungdung (17/10/19)

Chứng són tiểu là 1 trong các bệnh lý để lại gánh nặng tâm lý, khiến giảm sút chất lương cuộc sống của người bệnh. Chính vì vậy, không ít phụ nữ chọn phương pháp phẫu thuật bệnh són tiểu vì cho rằng nó có thể điều trị tận gốc và nhanh chóng mà không biết rằng nó đằng sau ấy là cả những hệ luỵ về sức khoẻ.






​Giải phẫu để điều trị chứng tiểu són bằng phương pháp treo cổ bàng quang vào xương mu. Phương pháp này được chỉ định áp dụng cho các trường hơp cổ bàng quang di động quá mức. Đây là bí quyết được khá nhiều phụ nữ lựa chọn vì có thể cải thiện tình trạng bệnh được khoảng 90%. Tuy nhiên nó lại để lại nhược điểm nhất định. Nhược điểm của bí quyết này là để lại hậu quả di chứng lên đến 22%. Ngoài ra kết quả bệnh tình giảm theo thời kì, người bị viêm xương, nặng hơn thì có thể bị tử vong.
Phẫu thuật điều trị són tiểu bằng phương pháp sử dụng vòng đai cố định ( slings, TOT, TVT,..). Cách này sử dụng vòng đai tạo “ võng” phía sau cổ bàng quang với tác dụng nâng đỡ cổ bàng quang và cơ thắt. Người bệnh dùng cách này có thể cải thiện được tình trạng bệnh từ 34 – 83%. Trong đó nhược điểm của phương pháp này là phải can thiệp giải phẫu nên có nguy cơ thương tổn bàng quang, niệu đạo, mạch máu, thần kinh, tiểu khó, bí tiểu kéo dài, thải ghép, nhiễm trùng, thủng ruột, và khiến người bệnh tăng nguy cơ tử vong cao.
Phẫu thuật điều trị chứng tiểu són bằng bí quyết ghép cơ nhân tạo ( AUS)hương pháp này được vận dụng cho các trường hợp suy yếu cơ thắt nhưng chi phí rất đắt nên không phải ai cũng có điều kiện điều trị bằng cách này.
Nên chọn điều trị chứng són tiểu bằng phương pháp tự nhiên
Thứ nhất, hiệu quả điều trị bệnh an toàn: Các phương pháp tự nhiên tuy thời điều trị bệnh chậm và lâu dài nhưng cho kết quả điều trị bệnh hiệu quả, an toàn và tỷ lệ tái phát bệnh ít.
Thứ 2, ko gây ra tác dụng phụ cho người bệnh: Dù là điều trị bệnh bằng cách thức giải phẫu hay sử dụng thuốc kháng sinh thì đều để lại tác dụng phụ rất nguy hiểm. Trong khi đó, các hoạt chất tồn tại trong mỗi cây thuốc thiên nhiên lại có liều lượng phù hợp. Vì vậy, khi dùng thuốc từ cỏ hoa lá tự nhiên không có những phản ứng phụ gây hại cho người bệnh. Do ấy, cách điều trị an toàn và hiệu quả nhất nên là lựa chọn sản phẩm được điều chế từ thiên nhiên chuyên dành cho người bị bệnh tiểu buốt hay tiểu rắt, tiểu són với uy tín trên thị trường và có thể giúp điều trị tận gốc những triệu chứng này dựa trên lý luận y học phương Đông.


----------



## Hoa nguyễnn (10/12/19)

Giải phẫu để điều trị chứng tiểu són bằng phương pháp treo cổ bàng quang vào xương mu. Phương pháp này được chỉ định áp dụng cho các trường hơp cổ bàng quang di động quá mức.


----------

